
Apple Patents Tech That Could Prevent You from Filming/Photographing at Concerts - nightcracker
http://pitchfork.com/news/66471-apple-patents-technology-that-could-prevent-you-from-filming-taking-photos-at-concerts/
======
nightcracker
This is probably the scariest patent I have seen in a while. Anyone with the
right equipment can prevent someone else from recording them.

That includes concerts. But also police overstepping boundaries, mafiosi, riot
controllers, etc...

My suggestion is to never buy a phone that has this 'feature'.

~~~
Someone
Alternatively, if you buy one, also buy a IR filter. This seems easy to
defeat, as there's no way the software will require some IR signal to be
present to operate.

